# Optimal temperature and conditions to store honey



## stefanely (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new beekeeper. This is my second year of keeping bees and fist tear I got to harvest the honey.

I have been getting lots of different informations regarding the optimal temperature and conditions in general for storing honey.

I have two types: comb honey and liquid honey that I extracted from the combs.

I would greatly appreciate if guys would be kind to tell me the what are the optimal conditions and what is the best temperature to store both types of honey?

Thank you very much!


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know if reading this will help or not.
http://bees.library.cornell.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=bees;idno=7194746
Good luck
gww


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Holy cow batman, that's a lot of reading! Cut to the chase and go to the synopsis starting around page 71. If you are not trying to ferment or cream the honey, and you do not pasturize, store in sealed mason jars as close to 30°F as possible. 50°F - 60°F seems to be the worst temps for storage. Avoid agitation during processing. Also make sure that your honey has a high enough specific gravity. Around 1.43 or so. 

This paper was written about 85 years ago but some things never change.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Old Timer had a post about how they used to make creamed honey. If I remember right (which I probably dont) the optimal temp was aroud 52 F being agitated by a low rpm stirrer. The best conditions for creamed honey with small crystals. 

As far as short term storage, the warmer the better as in 90 F in a hot box. The honey stays nice and fluid especially over the winter months. My regular honey is typically dark and VERY prone to crystalization so I keep it warm. When it gets a cold shock it crystalizes within a week as opposed to a light, spring honey from our first big spring flow which can take cold much better. Storing at 30 F spooks me even if it is true. 

To be honest I opened the link in post 2 and didnt get as far as you did


----------

